# Loons with new Tamron



## runnah (Sep 19, 2014)

Picked up the new tamron 150-600 yesterday and managed to go on the lake this morning. So far so good. Did some post sharpening but really like the lens so far. I missed a few focues but that was uer error rather than the lens.




K52A7337 by runnah555, on Flickr




K52A7344 by runnah555, on Flickr




K52A7361 by runnah555, on Flickr




K52A7332 by runnah555, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice series; I'm surprised though, based on the title, I was expecting a series of selfies.


----------



## baturn (Sep 19, 2014)

Yup, very nice! Especially the unusual view in the 2nd.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 19, 2014)

Yup, #2 fir me too.
What is the going wait time on that lens these days?
I am SOOO tempted. I also seem to be the last person on the forum without a 70-200 2.8, so that is on the list too.
Nancy

Any leaf colors yet?


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 19, 2014)

looks like a nice lens,  were those taken at 600mm ?

nice shots you got there


----------



## runnah (Sep 19, 2014)

dannylightning said:


> looks like a nice lens,  were those taken at 600mm ?
> 
> nice shots you got there



Yeah most were at 600.



NancyMoranG said:


> Yup, #2 fir me too.
> What is the going wait time on that lens these days?
> I am SOOO tempted. I also seem to be the last person on the forum without a 70-200 2.8, so that is on the list too.
> Nancy
> ...



I was lucky to find one in the local shop. Only $50 more than online. I've heard it's about a month wait.

Don't feel bad I don't have a 2.8 yet either.

Yeah leaves are turning quickly. Maybe 2-3 weeks before things get really colorful.


----------



## WesternGuy (Sep 20, 2014)

Very nice.  Could you tell us which of the focal lengths of the lens that you used on these?  I ask, because I am thinking of buying the new Tamron lens and I am very curious to see the quality of the images at 500 and 600mm.  To date, I have not seen any tests of the lens beyond the 300mm mark on its zoom.

WesternGuy


----------



## Hunter58 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice shots.  Congratulations on the new lens, you're off to a good start.


----------



## runnah (Sep 20, 2014)

WesternGuy said:


> Very nice.  Could you tell us which of the focal lengths of the lens that you used on these?  I ask, because I am thinking of buying the new Tamron lens and I am very curious to see the quality of the images at 500 and 600mm.  To date, I have not seen any tests of the lens beyond the 300mm mark on its zoom.
> 
> WesternGuy



These were all at 600. I have noticed that backing off slightly to maybe 575mm makes things a bit crisper.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 20, 2014)

#1 is my fav.

Gary


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 20, 2014)

Congrats! looks like you are off to a good start!


----------

